# fumes from adhesive vinyl tiles?



## norberg83 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have only just joined the site and have recently become the owner of a lovely little leopard gecko. He was somebodies unwanted pet and I have taken him on, he came in the viv he had been living in for the last year, it has sand substrate and a ceramic heat bulb, I know from research this is not good for him. 

I have ordered a heat mat and mat stat, and have bought some self adhesive vinyl tiles for substrate, my worry is that I dont want to stick the tiles down in case I find some nicer ones (these where cheap and not quite the colour or effect I would like) if I do this will the adhesive give off fumes? and will the paper back burn?

cheers x


----------



## norberg83 (Aug 30, 2011)

also just wondering if i need to have a gap between the heat mat and tiles for air circulation? or if it safe to just lay it on top?

x


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

bin the tiles and get some lino (should be able to buy an offcut from a carpet shop). The thinner the better as the cheap stuff tends to only use one layer and no bonded comfort layer (hence no fumes). It wipes clean really easily and no chance of impactation. Just cut to size and lay down on top of mat.


----------



## norberg83 (Aug 30, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks went down today and got some lino and as my heat mat arrived today im ready to go. just gotta get my DIY head on now, thanks for the advice.


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

norberg83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have only just joined the site and have recently become the owner of a lovely little leopard gecko. He was somebodies unwanted pet and I have taken him on, he came in the viv he had been living in for the last year, it has sand substrate and a ceramic heat bulb, I know from research this is not good for him.
> 
> ...


tbh your better off with lino, although make sure its suitable for under floor heatin, although most are now anyway due to regulations.(my bro in-law owns a carpet/flooring company) i got lino from him for my leo.


----------



## norberg83 (Aug 30, 2011)

cheers thanks for the reply, i now have lino down and Freddy seems pretty happy with it, i just want to make the whole viv a bit prettier now, im thinking of making my own background with built in caves etc, i hear expandable insulation foam is good for this, so im gonna get researching then get on with the build and will put up some pics when im done. x


----------

